# looking a eire differently



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

has any one read the new walleye insider yet? I think that they have a good article on lake eire and releasing walleye. I don't have it with me right now but I will try to post it later.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes,i read the same article by Doug Stange.Makes some good points,but if or when i get my 11lb or larger walleye,it is going on the wall.

Then i will C&R,until i get a bigger one. :B


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Dazed and Confused said:


> but if or when i get my 11lb or larger walleye,it is going on the wall.
> 
> Then i will C&R,until i get a bigger one. :B


Ditto on #1...I'm still thinking on #2


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Best so far is 12 pounds 8 ounces and I am waiting for 15 pounds to get a replica made. I got a 10+ a few weeks ago and tried baking it for the first time. Fantastic! Soooo, not all the big girls will be going back in the future.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I was up on eire this past weekend on a carter boat and had a great time keeping my small 16-20 inch walleye. the capt. thought I was crazy for throwing any thing bigger back but like I told him I would rather eat the little one's and let those big females and large males spawn. And with todays replicas I have no need to keep a hog thats size. I would keep a record fish however but thats another story


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There has been much research done and a lot of articles written about the effect of catch and release on spawning success and further what role does size play into the equation.

I read as much information from Ohio Sea Grant as I can. I find their information very informative and based upon as much scientific study as possible and less personal emotion and conjecture.

Those big females in Erie, 28"+ are somewhere in the 16-20 year old range. It is believed that while they (big old females) produce a bunch of eggs the viability of those eggs are not real good as compared to the much smaller, younger, and apparently more fertile females. 

There does not appear to be any shortage of available eggs in any year to have a very successful spawn. The problem occurs more well after the laying of the eggs with the hatching and survivability of the fry that can be effected severely by environmental factors.

Most that make their living studying the lake Erie fishery, and the walleye that live there, don't believe that sport fishing has much, if any, of an impact in the overall spawn success or failure.

I guess based upon all current available data if you want to feel like you may be making a difference, throw back all of the young females and keep the old sows and males


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

were can you find that sea grant info?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Here you go.

http://www.sg.ohio-state.edu/

A lot of good information and you can ask questions directly of them in the forums.


----------

